# fehlersicherer Ausgang/Eingang



## stevenn (24 Juni 2015)

Was heißt denn fehlersicherer Ausgang und fehlersicherer Eingang genau? Irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch.
Ich verstehe unter fehlersicherem Eingang, dass nach dem Eingang intern alles zweikanalig ist.
Wenn ich jetzt einen fehlersicheren Ausgang(Modul 1) an einen fehlersicheren Eingang(Modul 2) schalte, dann sind *in* den jeweiligen Modulen die Kanäle redundant aufgebaut, aber dazwischen(Verbindungskabel) bin ich doch weiterhin einkanalig.

und wenn ich jetzt zwei fehlersichere Ausgänge nutze und auf zwei fehlersichere Eingänge, dann bin ich dazwischen zweikanalig, aber in den Modulen jeweils vierkanalig oder?

ich hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juni 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt



Nein ... sorry.
Was genau willst du denn machen ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## stevenn (25 Juni 2015)

nehmen wir einen fehlersicheren Eingang einer Sicherheits-SPS. Wenn ich nun PL d und Redundanz benötige, brauche ich dann zwei fehlersichere Eingänge? ein fehlersicherer Eingang reicht oder?
genauso, was bedeutet ein fehlersicherer Ausgang,brauche ich um PL d zu realisieren zwei fehlersichere Ausgänge? oder heißt fehlersicher, das der Ausgang keinen Fehler haben kann(quasi sowas wie PL e)?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2015)

Das kommt aus meiner Sicht erstmal darauf an, was du da wie anklemmen willst.
An einem F-Ausgang z.B. wird die Spule eines Schützes komplett (also A1 und A2) angeklemmt. 
Bei einem F-Eingang kannst du z.B. auch die interne Speisung nutzen.
Es ist dann aber immer noch eine Frage, was der Eingang machen soll. Das Ganze entbindet dich noch nicht davon, dass du ggf. eine Redundanz benötigst.
Pauschal ist so etwas immer schlecht zu sagen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Juni 2015)

Bei den sicheren Eingängen von Siemens kannst du in der Hardwarekonfig auswählen ob 1 oder 2 kanalig. Bei 2-kanalig musst du dann aber auch 2 Signale von deinem Sensor oder Not-Halt-Schalter auflegen. In der Software wird dann aber nur ein Eingang benutzt. Die Gleichzeitigkeitsüberwachung übernimmt das Modul.


----------



## soehne (25 Juni 2015)

Hallo
bei Fehlersicheren Baugruppen empfiehlt es sich immer die Dokumentation des jeweiligen Herstellers anzuschauen darin ist auch meistens beschrieben (meist mit Schaltungsbeispielen) mit welcher Konfiguration welcher PL erreicht werden kann

bei einer 2-Kanaligkeit werden immer 2 sichere Eingänge benötigt
bei Ausgängen hingegen reicht je nach Hersteller und angeschlossenen Komponenten auch 1 Fehlersicher Ausgang wenn dieser die 24V und die 0V abschaltet zum Teil noch mit integrierten Testsignalen die die Verkabelung prüfen dadurch kommen diese auf eine 2-Kanaligkeit


----------



## stevenn (26 Juni 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bei den sicheren Eingängen von Siemens kannst du in der Hardwarekonfig auswählen ob 1 oder 2 kanalig. Bei 2-kanalig musst du dann aber auch 2 Signale von deinem Sensor oder Not-Halt-Schalter auflegen. In der Software wird dann aber nur ein Eingang benutzt. Die Gleichzeitigkeitsüberwachung übernimmt das Modul.


ich hab bspw. das TM54F-Modul von Siemens. In einem Eplan von Siemens haben die dann ein fehlersicheren Relaisausgang von der Sicherheits-SPS (einkanalig) auf zwei Eingänge des TM54F Modul geschalten(auf DI 0 und DI 1+).Quasi einfach am TM54F Modul eine Brücke von DI 0 nach DI 1+(so ein fehlersicheren Ausgang auf zwei Eingänge geschalten). ist sowas zulässig?


----------



## Lumpi (26 Juni 2015)

Hallo. Das kann man so nicht pauschal beantworten meiner Meinung nach.
Es kommt auch darauf an, was liegt zwischen den Eingängen und Ausgängen. Ist das alles Schaltschrank intern, oder geht es über ein Kabel zu einem anderen Schaltschrank etc.. Hier kommt es also auch drauf an, ob es zulässig ist das so mit nur einem "Draht" aufzubauen.


----------



## stevenn (26 Juni 2015)

in einem Schaltschrank.


----------



## Lumpi (27 Juni 2015)

Hallo.

Dann würde ich sagen das es zumindest von der Verdrahtungsseite OK ist! Im Schaltschrank geht man ja von einer Geschützen Verlegung etc. aus, das die Leiter nicht durch äußere Einflüsse beschädigt werden können.
Das ist aber ausdrücklich nur meine Meinung bzw. so wie ich die Sache interpretiere!!! Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.

Aus der Eingangsseite bist Du ja zweikanalig.

Bei den Ausgängen schreibst Du ja selber, das dieser nur einkanalig ist. Das wäre also für Pld nicht ausreichend.
Bei den normalen sicheren Ausgängen die ich von Siemens so kenne (ET200s) sind die Ausgänge schon zweikanalig, aber nur wenn man quasi + und - an den Ausgang anschließt. Dann wird ja beides geschaltet, also Zweikanaligkeit ist vorhanden.


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2015)

Lumpi schrieb:


> Bei den Ausgängen schreibst Du ja selber, das dieser nur einkanalig ist. Das wäre also für Pld nicht ausreichend.


aber was heißt dann _*fehlersicherer*_ Ausgang?heißt das, das ein Fehler erkannt wird? Wenn man es wörtlich nimmt, dann hat dieser Ausgang keinen Fehler. Wenn etwas _fehlersicher _sein kann, dann sollte man doch PL d erreichen oder nicht?


----------



## se_la (29 Juni 2015)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheitssteuerung

Schau mal da gibt's sogar was bei Wikipedia dazu. Vielleicht hilft dir das Thema Sicherheitssteuerung dazu die Thematik besser zu verstehen.

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/812/19810812/att_81967/v1/S7300DS_GS_d.pdf

Lies dir mal ab Seite 13, das mit den Parametern durch das sollte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## stevenn (30 Juni 2015)

erstmal Danke für eure Antworten.


se_la schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheitssteuerung
> Schau mal da gibt's sogar was bei Wikipedia dazu. Vielleicht hilft dir das Thema Sicherheitssteuerung dazu die Thematik besser zu verstehen.
> https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/812/19810812/att_81967/v1/S7300DS_GS_d.pdf
> Lies dir mal ab Seite 13, das mit den Parametern durch das sollte dir weiter helfen.


wiki hilft hier nicht so und deine pdf irgendwie auch nicht. also entweder steh ich voll auf dem Schlauch, oder ich weiß nicht.


----------



## se_la (30 Juni 2015)

Wie dir ja sicherlich klar ist, gehören zu fehlersicheren Ein- und Ausgängen immer auch eine Fehlersichere Steuerung.
Und vielleicht solltest du da ansetzen wie diese Aufgebaut ist, siehe Wiki / Siemens.

Das F-Programm wird in der F-Steuerung parallel abgearbeitet. Deshalb kann es ja auch als redundant angesehen werden. Dazu gehören unter anderem Quervergleiche oder  Test der Ein- und Ausgangsebene.

Jetzt siehst du dann in einem Datenblatt, dass es Sicherheitskennwerte für 1- und 2-kanalige Eingänge gibt. Ist ja in dem Fall auch logisch denn die Überwachung des Eingangs eines vorgeschalteten 1 kanaligen Systems ist ja unterschiedlich wie die eines vorgeschalteten 2 kanaligen Systems. Unter anderem müssen z.B. bei einem 2-kanaligen System die Eingangssignale in einer bestimmten Zeit anliegen, sonst > Fehler. Das kann dann ja bei einem 1-kanaligen System nicht gemacht werden und deshalb wird das 1-kanalige niemals so sicher sein, wie das 2-kanalige, keine Redundanz.

Bei den Ausgängen ist es so, dass 1 Ausgang z.B. zwei Schütze eines Verbrauchers ansteuern kann. Die Ausgangskarte ist ja auch überwacht. (Siehe Siemens PDF Seite 15).


----------



## stevenn (30 Juni 2015)

so ein beispiel:  https://library.e.abb.com/public/3d6b24588987c7a1c1257c080040d1ad/2CDC003037B0101_Pluto D 45.pdf
seite 5: da sind Angaben über Halbleiterausgänge Relaisausgänge Analoge Eingänge Zähleingänge. auch teilweise beschrieben mit 1 sensor oder 2 sensoren.Bei den Hablleiterausgänge ist ein PFHD angegeben, auch gut,kann man verwerten.
was ist jetz aber beispielsweise mit den fehlersicheren Digitaleingängen I30-I37 und I40-I47 (Seite 6)? welche Werte kann/muss ich da annehmen? gilt da der allgemeine PL e von der Seite 4 (rechts unten Sicherheits-Kennwerte)? oder was mach ich mit dieser PL e-Angabe?
und was heißt die Angabe _Analoge Eingänge bis PL d_ (S.5)? Das ist dann abhängig von dem angeschlossenen Bauteil oder?
Wenn ich jetzt etwas zweikanalig einlese, Beispiel an I30 und I31 - intern verarbeite - und das Ergebnis an einem Halbleiterausgang ausgebe, welche PFHD-Werte muss ich dann zur Berechnung nehmen?


----------



## se_la (30 Juni 2015)

Auf Seite 4 fängt ja die Tabelle an, die auf Seite 5 weiter geht.

Hinter den ganzen Auflistungen auf Seite 5 ist ein * vermerkt. > von Eingang zu Ausgang (incl. AS-i und CAN Bus)

Wenn du jetzt zwei Sensoren an I30, I31 einließt, verarbeitest und an einem Halbleiterausgang ausgibst: MTTFd Hoch/1500 Jahre
Wenn du jetzt zwei Sensoren an I30, I31 einließt, verarbeitest und an einem Relaisausgang ausgibst: MTTFd Hoch/1100 Jahre

Wenn du jetzt ein Analoges Signal einließt, 2 Sensoren, verarbeitest und an einem Halbleiterausgang oder Relaisausgang ausgibst: MTTFd Hoch/1100 Jahre


----------



## stevenn (30 Juni 2015)

Wow se_la vielen Dank. jetzt hab ichs .


----------



## stevenn (30 Juni 2015)

nur finde ich solche Infos leider von dem TM54F von Siemens nicht :-(


----------



## se_la (30 Juni 2015)

Das TM45F kenn ich jetzt so nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das es an einem Sinamics angeschlossen ist, da kommt es dann darauf an, an welchem.

Siemens hat da ein Blättchen:
Übersicht der sicherheitstechnischen Kenngrößen für Siemens-Komponenten nach ISO 13849-1 und IEC 62061 

Zu finden ist das im Safety Evaluation Tool. Da musst du dann mal bei deinem Sinamics gucken den du hast und da findest du dann einen Performance Level.


----------

